# UTV Advice, please



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

OK, my house up north is sold (closing next week ) and to celebrate, I'm getting a Ranger for the business. I've been shopping, and have found two I like, both at the same dealer, local guy who's good to work with and priced well in comparison to other local dealers. Problem is, I can't decide...so any thoughts you may have will be appreciated. 

1. '08 XP (700) with windshield and hard top. 325 hours. New rubber, runs good. Was used on a farm to run back and forth down the road between farms.

2. '09, brand new. 500, so smaller engine than above model. New body style, but no cab, no top...just the basic Ranger. Tilt wheel, nicer steering. Priced at $1100 over the '08. 

Use will be around the farm and kennel, plowing snow (1/4 mile driveway), hauling stuff to and from the field, etc.

Do I go new and smaller, or a year older and bigger, with the top and windshield? I'd like to spend $1100 less...leaning toward that, but is there a reason I should lean toward the '09?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Isn't the '08 the old body style? I believe the new style started in 09. The new body style is much much more comfortable to drive and ride in. Seat is more comfortable and better positioned and leg room is better and more comfy too. I would highly recomend going with the '09 and the 700 engine. I think the 500's are too under powered for a fairly heavy machine. I love the Rangers and you will be very happy!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Travis, thanks....problem is, I'm already going way over my budget to look at the '09 with the 500...and going with the 700 in an '09 isn't going to happen with what I have to spend. So..it's the old style '08 with a 700, or the new style with a 500.
Having driven pretty much all the others, the Ranger is what I want...just have to narrow it down between these two. If I could find an '09 700 within my budget, I'd jump at it...but that's doubtful.


----------



## Frank B (Sep 24, 2003)

Sharon, I am a Polaris dealer. The 2008 700XP has about $900 worth of accessories on it that the new 2009 500 does not. So you need to factor that into your decision. A top and windshield feel mighty good in December in Arkansas. I can only imagine the same in Wisconsin. 

My final comment is that sell about fifty 700xp's for every one 500. 

As a dealer, I ould sell the used 700 quicker. Hope this helps.

Frank


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I would always go for the more power. Not a testosterone issue, but you mentioned snow handling, and there's never enough power for that! It sounds like you're sold on Polaris, and you can't go wrong. I just got the only other UTV with independent rear suspension, the John Deere Gator, and couldn't be happier. Its the widest UTV, so if you trail-blazing, may not be the best choice, but for hauling and true "utility" purposes, you can't beat it. It's certainly comfortable and stable with two adults, and can haul 1000 lbs. As my one friend pointed out, the JD tops out at 30mph, while the Kawasaki hits 45. Fine with me, I never hit 30 in mine!


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

You might be better off going for the 09 cause of the warranty!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Did you look at Honda?
Historically they hold their value and resale value much better than the others.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Honda's UTV just came out a year ago....so not much in the way of a track record or resale value. Plus, a few years ago I bought a Honda Rubicon, and two weeks after the six month warranty expired, the transmission blew....and because it's a Hondamatic, the whole tranny has to be replaced instead of just a part or two. And the wort thing was that Honda said (and this went all the way up the food chain) "Too bad...your warranty expired two weeks ago." I got rid of it, and will never buy another Honda.

I did buy the Polaris Ranger, and I love it so far.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> Honda's UTV just came out a year ago....so not much in the way of a track record or resale value. Plus, a few years ago I bought a Honda Rubicon, and two weeks after the six month warranty expired, the transmission blew....and because it's a Hondamatic, the whole tranny has to be replaced instead of just a part or two. And the wort thing was that Honda said (and this went all the way up the food chain) "Too bad...your warranty expired two weeks ago." I got rid of it, and will never buy another Honda.
> 
> I did buy the Polaris Ranger, and I love it so far.


Our neighbor does oil/gas drilling and has a fleet of Rangers for remote access. Loves them. They're a good company, too.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Go with the 700.




.


----------

